# F1 2011 startet nicht unter Windows 8



## msdd63 (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe F1 2011 unter Windows 8 installiert und es startet nicht. Obwohl es eh mit meinem Administratorkonto gestartet wird habe ich es mit "als Administrator starten" was auch nicht funtioniert hat. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand sagen wo das Problem liegt!


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2013)

*AW: F1 2011 nicht startet unter Windows 8*

Läuft das unter "Games for Windows"? Wenn ja, mal googlen, da gab es einen Workaround zu.


----------



## msdd63 (3. April 2013)

*AW: F1 2011 nicht startet unter Windows 8*

Ja, es läuft unter Games for Windows. Habe schon gegoogelt, brachte aber nichts.


----------



## msdd63 (3. April 2013)

*AW: F1 2011 nicht startet unter Windows 8*

Ich habe Games for Windows im Kompatibilitäsmodus "Windows 7" ausgeführt. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich habe das gleiche mit F1 2011 probiert, da funktiniert das nicht. Ich habe bei Google keine Lösung gefunden!


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2013)

*AW: F1 2011 nicht startet unter Windows 8*

https://help.ea.com/de/article/why-am-i-having-trouble-with-my-gfwl-game-on-windows-8

1. Eintrag bei Google 

und hier:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2318449


----------



## msdd63 (4. April 2013)

*AW: F1 2011 nicht startet unter Windows 8*

Der zweite Link hat das Problem gelöst. Danke Icedaft!!!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2013)

>Kurz zuerst GFWL von M$ auf der webseite installieren dann läuft es.


----------



## mattIvey (5. September 2013)

wie bekomme ich es jetzt hin,dass es läuft und was ist GFWL??


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. September 2013)

Nun auf Games for Windows Software Setup 3.5 - Deutsch aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen. downloaden installieren an einen xlive account anmelden( muss gültig sein) Key vom Spiel aktivieren.
Alternative den text runterscrollen (neues xlive account) und lokales Konto. Anmelden und es läuft.


----------



## aabbc1 (1. August 2014)

Guten Abend, gibt es eine Möglichkeit Formel 1 2011 auf W8.1 zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------

